# capacitores y corte de frecuencia en hz



## andresssdj (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola un tecnico me dijo que para cortar la frecuencia de un driver o unidad de agudos solo basta un capacitor de 1,5 o 2 microfaradios con un resistor en serie de 10w 15 ohm, es eficaz?? a cuantos hz me corta?? aprox??.
la impedancia del bafle es de 8 hm nose si influye


----------



## WINY_82 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola


lo que estas explicando es un filtro pasa bajas o pasa altas???

si lo comfiguras para pasabajas y pones en paralelo la bocina con el capacitor y esto en serie con la resistencia de 15 ohm conectadas a la salida de tu equipo de audio. tendrias una atenuacion de 9 decibeles y una frecuencia de corte aproximada de 20 kilo hertz, es un filtro pasivo, aunque  es bueno y creo que es mejor un filtro activo ya que no tendrias la atenuacion de 9 decibelios. pero ya depende de tus habilidades  para poder realizarlo.


o si quieres poner en en serie la resistencia  con el capacitor y  este arreglo en paralelo a la bocina. para sacar la frecuencia de corte necesitariamos saber la impedancia de salida del amplificador.

hay otro metodo. a prueba y error variando los valores hasta que se acomode tu oido.


saludos!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andresssdj (Mar 15, 2007)

hola, es pasa altos, me dijo q el capacitor con la resistencia van en serie y en el polo positivo del altavoz, la impedancia del bafle deria de 8 hms


----------



## WINY_82 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola


si es pasa altos y los tres elementos en serie.
primero tendrias una atenuacion de 9 decibles a la salida y tu frecuencia de corte seria de 4.8 Khz aproximadamenteusando un capacitor de 1.5 microfaradios y con uno de 2 microfaradios de 3.5 Khz siendo un filtro pasivo de primer orden


bajate el simulador TINA, alli puedes simular estos circuuitos de manera sencilla, aunque seria bueno tambien que sepas hacer el analisis por tu propia cuenta.pero es mas tardado.

checate este dato

los rangos de frecuencia los puedes manejar asi.
de 0 a 100 Hz. frecuencias subwoofer
mas de 100 Hz y menos de 300 Hz frecuencia bajas
de 300 Hz a 3 KHz seria los rangos medios
y de 3 Khz qa 30 Khz seria los rangos agudos
para mi esta tabla funciona bien


espero esto te sirva 

saludos

saludos!!!!!!!


----------



## thevenin (Mar 15, 2007)

El filtro teórico corta a unos 10 Khz

F=1/(2*PI*R*C)

http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=1/(2*PI*1.5e-6*10)&btnG=Búsqueda&meta=

Sin embargo la atenuación es de primer orden por lo que la pendiente de corte no será muy abrupta.

El altavoz sí influye sobre la frecuencia. Al poner el condensador en paralelo con el altavoz, 
la impedancia de salida se ve disminuida cuando aumenta la frecuencia, con lo que puedes esperar una frecuencia de corte superior al cálculo téorico.

Simulando con circuitmaker la frecuencia de corte se eleva a 23Khz., esto es la frecuencia a la que la señal de salida es 0.707 veces la señal de entrada.

Si quieres bajar la frecuencia tienes que aumentar algo el condensador.

Saludos.


----------



## edu10000 (Abr 29, 2007)

Soy nuevo en esto y tengo ganas de incursionar en el armado de cajas para mi home. Y dentro de todos los datos que son necesarios para la construcción lo que más me preocupa es el tema de los filtros pasivos. Existen manuales , libros o alguna web en la cual un novato se pueda volcar como para adquirir un conocimiento básico para poder armar uno? 
Desde ya les agradeceré la información que me puedan brindar.


----------



## Dano (May 1, 2007)

Busca en el foro que hay bastante información sobre este tema.

Saludos


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 1, 2007)

hola : aca tengo un driver de medios y agus (del año de cristobal colón)    pero funciona bien!


----------



## MLR (Ene 24, 2008)

Hola gente, soy marcelo de argentina. la verdad se muy muy poco y casi nada de sonido.. pero me interesa saber que tipo de capacitores y/o resistencia deberian llevar un medio: (selenium D250) y un agudo: (selenium DH200).. tengo una consola peavey y una potencia peavey q es de 800 W. y como no se nada de sonido siempre se nos estaban quemando el medio y el agudo..
por favor, necesito ayuda,.. soy de una iglesia y necesitamos una mejora de sonido..
Dios los bendiga a todos..
y gracias x su ayuda!
Saludos!
MArce


----------



## gonpa (Abr 13, 2009)

de cuantos watt son las resistencias? funciona bien? quiero saber si en verdad da buenos resultados, y si no es mucha molestia puedes hacerlo mejor al esquema de divisor de frecuencia con los caps? no se entiende muy bien


----------



## electronica-2000 (Abr 17, 2009)

m... no me acuerdo muy bien, eso lo puse con un pentuim de 166mhz jeje   . y el disco en donde estaba el circuito murio.


----------

